# What is your Ringtone?



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

Thought this might be interesting.

Mine currently is this part of Beethoven's 12th String Quartet. Beautiful and creates a sense of urgency, I like it.


----------



## World Violist (May 31, 2007)

I don't know how to get actual ringtones on my phone, but I'd _like_ to get the Great Gate of Kiev or the finale of Mahler 7 or something like that.

EDIT: Just 10-20 seconds, of course, not the whole thing!


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

I have the first bit of Beethoven's 5th


----------



## Fsharpmajor (Dec 14, 2008)

I have Liszt's *Liebestraum No. 3*.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

I don't allocate a ring tone to a particular person but do change it regularly.

At the moment it's this. I did get some funny looks from the other people in the queue in the Post Office when Lukas started singing.


----------



## ozradio (Oct 23, 2008)

Sinatra's "What a Difference a Day Makes"


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

OMG Couchie, what is this green monster you got for your avatar? Is that you??:lol:
My ring tone goes like this: riiiiiiiiing


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

Almaviva said:


> OMG Couchie, what is this green monster you got for your avatar? Is that you??:lol:


I know! I nearly jumped out of my chair in fright! 

I did have part of a battle scene from Korsakov's _Legend of the Invisible City of Kitezh_, but have since reverted to a normal ringing tone as I felt it made me sound too self important  Must find something else...


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

I've got Christine Sixteen by Kiss because it's a lot more distinctive than the generic chavvy dance music ringtones that anyone over the age of 16 should be embarrassed to have.


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

Washington Post March (Sousa)

Kh


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

"When Johnny Comes Marching Home Again"


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

Roxette, She's Got the Look.

What in the world could make a brown-eyed girl so blue?


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

For a special person, Beethoven's Piano Sonata No. 8 in C minor, Op. 13, movement 2, opening bit, but on a music box rather than a piano. Everyone else is on some generic elevator music.


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

Just one of the standard Nokia ones for me (there are like 30 to choose from on my phone). I think they must hire composers to make them up, because some of them sound quite sophisticated (others are like sounds of roosters crowing, or croaking frogs, kids laughing, stuff like that).

BTW - I love Couchie's avatar as well, it makes a nice change from the usual dead musicians (or in my case, dead film stars!)...


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Mine is on vibrate.


----------



## hespdelk (Mar 19, 2011)

I am ashamed to say that even after all these months my phone still has its generic default ring. On my last phone I had it set to the Ride of the Valkyries, which drew more than a few looks from time to time - much to my amusement.

What I'm looking for now is a good recording of a banshee cry, so whenever my phone goes off it just starts wailing.. have I mentioned that I utterly detest phones? 

If anyone can point me to a good banshee cry I would be grateful. :lol:


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

When I was just a little kid, my parents (or maybe a babysitter) let me stay up really late by myself one night to watch Darby O'Gill and the Little People (I think that's the name of it) on the Disney Channel, and at some point he hears the banshee announce that he's got to die, and he gets in the wagon or whatever to be carried off to another world. At that time of my life it was the scariest thing I'd seen. Somehow there is some residual fear there until now.... 

So, no help from me on the banshee thing. And if you do get such a phone, and it wails, and someone nearby pees his pants, come over and introduce yourself to me.


----------



## jurianbai (Nov 23, 2008)

mine is "ring ring" but my spouse is Bach' Partita no.3 Gavotte en rondo


----------



## hespdelk (Mar 19, 2011)

science said:


> When I was just a little kid, my parents (or maybe a babysitter) let me stay up really late by myself one night to watch Darby O'Gill and the Little People (I think that's the name of it) on the Disney Channel, and at some point he hears the banshee announce that he's got to die, and he gets in the wagon or whatever to be carried off to another world. At that time of my life it was the scariest thing I'd seen. Somehow there is some residual fear there until now....
> 
> So, no help from me on the banshee thing. And if you do get such a phone, and it wails, and someone nearby pees his pants, come over and introduce yourself to me.


I am sorry to hear of the residual trauma - but if such a situation were to arise I would certainly do so. :tiphat:


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

Different ones for different folks, of course, but the general one is Al Fondo Hay Sitio - Tommy Portugal


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

I don't have a cell phone. But you know what I should do when I get one? I need a clip of the Rite of Spring, probably the climactic Sacrificial Dance, so when I hear it, I will be extremely motivated to get my phone and pick it up so it stops.  If I picked something I liked, like Prokofiev, I would just sit there and not pick it up, distracted by the music.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Huilunsoittaja said:


> I don't have a cell phone. But you know what I should do when I get one? I need a clip of the Rite of Spring, probably the climactic Sacrificial Dance, so when I hear it, I will be extremely motivated to get my phone and pick it up so it stops.  If I picked something I liked, like Prokofiev, I would just sit there and not pick it up, distracted by the music.


:lol:

I let mine ring as long as possible not only to hear the Lovely Lukas but also to give people a chance to ask who it is. I've missed a few calls that way but sometimes I'd rather promote Lukas than answer my phone. 

Mind you next week I'm changing it to Simon Keenlyside's Hamlet drinking song so I'll be promoting Simon after tomorrow.


----------



## KaerbEmEvig (Dec 15, 2009)

I usually have the ringtone on mute, though (during lectures, tutorials and labs). I rarely pick up the phone when someone's calling me (it's inappropriate during lectures/tutorials and I have nitrile gloves in the lab and I don't feel like taking them off just to answer a call.


----------



## KaerbEmEvig (Dec 15, 2009)

sospiro said:


> I don't allocate a ring tone to a particular person but do change it regularly.
> 
> At the moment it's this. I did get some funny looks from the other people in the queue in the Post Office when Lukas started singing.


Who wrote the poem?


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

KaerbEmEvig said:


> Who wrote the poem?


Stefan Witwicki

Also beautifully sung by Mariusz Kwiecień.


----------



## karenpat (Jan 16, 2009)

Mine is actually the intro of Si spietata il tuo rigore, one of Tolomeo's arias from Giulio Cesare. It's nice and energetic and bouncy  As a message tone I have the last note from a Rossini aria but I can't remember which one.


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

Almaviva said:


> OMG Couchie, what is this green monster you got for your avatar? Is that you??:lol:


It's a Bunchie, a kind of green alien llama thing.










They were kind of an internet phenomenon a few years ago.
But yes, they are almost a perfect representation of my inner self. :lol:


----------

